# Perte identifiant ancien



## marlou (20 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, mon ancien identifiant Apple est basé sur une adresse mail que mon hébergeur a supprimé: plus moyen d’être reconnu (la date de naissance ne fonctionne pas non plus..) 
Dois je faire une croix sur les apps achetées à l’époque avec cet identifiant ou alors comment ?? 
Les FAQ parlent de mot de passe perdu mais pas de cet identifiant 
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (20 Janvier 2020)

Si tu as l’adresse Mail (même inactive) et le mot de passe, tu devrais pouvoir te connecter.
Si tu as oublié le mot de passe et les questions secrètes sans appareil de confiance, ça va être plus compliqué.


----------



## marlou (21 Janvier 2020)

oyapoque a dit:


> Si tu as l’adresse Mail (même inactive) et le mot de passe, tu devrais pouvoir te connecter.
> Si tu as oublié le mot de passe et les questions secrètes sans appareil de confiance, ça va être plus compliqué.


Effectivement: identifiant mail inactif, mot de passe perdu et récupération par date de naissance non reconnue!! Pas gagné


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Janvier 2020)

Dans ce cas, peut-être contacter Apple directement et voir avec eux ?
Sinon, je pense que c’est mort


----------



## marlou (21 Janvier 2020)

Oui, je vais essayer ça, merci pour vos avis en tous cas


----------



## Fy1996 (13 Février 2020)

marlou a dit:


> Oui, je vais essayer ça, merci pour vos avis en tous cas


Bonjour, j'ai les mêmes problème en ce moment, par contre je peux passer la date de naissance mais les questions de sécurité,c'est autre chose, je n'arrive plus à m'en souvenir, alors qu'ils disent que mon identifiant apple a été désactivé pour raison de sécurité


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (13 Février 2020)

Bonjour, 
Qui dit cela? 
Apple quand tu tentes, après t’être connecté à leur site de trouver une solution 
Ou un message reçu à l’insu de ton plein gré par mail?


----------

